# kask protone vs mojito



## jamma (30 May 2016)

I am in the market of buying a new helmet and have narrowed it down to both of the too stated in the title.
i just like to know if there is any other differences in both helmets apart from shape, vents,price etc


----------



## vickster (30 May 2016)

I'd say those are quite major differences  add weight to the list. Colour schemes?

Try before you buy. You might find neither fit properly

Though I have no idea why anyone needs to spend £175 on a helmet (the pros of course don't pay for theirs)

Here's a review if interested http://road.cc/content/review/139702-kask-protone-helmet

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/helmets/kask-mojito-helmet

22 years old and not a Mamil, save your money


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 May 2016)

I like POC. But ask @jowwy


----------



## derrick (30 May 2016)

I use one of these https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article...467.ODYxODEw&gclid=CPHi5uHTgs0CFTMo0wodz4ECvQ
Really comfortable lid.Not to keen on the look of the* protone.*


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 May 2016)

derrick said:


> I use one of these https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article...467.ODYxODEw&gclid=CPHi5uHTgs0CFTMo0wodz4ECvQ
> Really comfortable lid.Not to keen on the look of the* protone.*


That's not bad actually.


----------



## speccy1 (30 May 2016)

I like the mojito but it`s very sweaty, never had the protone, so I don`t know on that one


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> I like POC. But ask @jowwy


I use a mojito - but not sure why i was mentioned


----------



## derrick (30 May 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I like the mojito but it`s very sweaty, never had the protone, so I don`t know on that one


I always wear a cap underneath mine, never had a problem.


----------



## The Rover (30 May 2016)

I had the mojito but struggled to get my sunglasses to fit properly, tried different glasses but all the same. I bought it from my LBS shop who spoke with the kask rep who more or less agreed it was an issue so the shop swapped it for the protone which is much better. It's very comfortable but as suggested above I'd definitely try both before buying.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> I use a mojito - but not sure why i was mentioned


Kask! But obviously my mistake!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 May 2016)

Might want to look on Wiggle as they have a new DHB helmet out which has been made by Kask for £50;

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-road-helmet/

Large out of stock at the moment though.


----------



## outlash (31 May 2016)

vickster said:


> 22 years old and not a Mamil



Well on the way with a £2k Cervelo though .


----------



## Gert Lush (31 May 2016)

I've got a mojito. Fits comfortably, just as a glasses wearer it can sometimes push the glasses a little bit forward when I turn my head to check behind me. Only on the r/h side though not on the left..


----------



## Gert Lush (31 May 2016)

Although if you're as serious at wanting to race and you say you are. Maybe save the money and get a coach.


----------



## jamma (31 May 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Although if you're as serious at wanting to race and you say you are. Maybe save the money and get a coach.



Need a new one due to the one i have has a crack so if i do come off the bike there's no way of knowing that it would actually help me so best of just getting a new one


----------



## Roadrider48 (31 May 2016)

...Good luck!


----------



## vickster (31 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Need a new one due to the one i have has a crack so if i do come off the bike there's no way of knowing that it would actually help me so best of just getting a new one


Definitely replace if it's cracked, Have Specialized still got their helmet amnesty on?


----------



## jamma (31 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Definitely replace if it's cracked, Have Specialized still got their helmet amnesty on?


I just miss it due to it ending today and won't get to buy it till the weekend


----------



## Cuchilo (31 May 2016)

Seen quite a few people racing wearing the S-Works Evade . Got one myself but only use it for training . I go pointy for racing .


----------



## vickster (31 May 2016)

jamma said:


> I just miss it due to it ending today and won't get to buy it till the weekend


You can do online through Edinburgh Bike I believe


----------



## jamma (31 May 2016)

vickster said:


> You can do online through Edinburgh Bike I believe



I will have a look


----------



## vickster (31 May 2016)

Check whether they offer free returns if the helmet doesn't fit if unable to try. Post on a helmet if having to pay is around £6 from memory


----------



## ayceejay (31 May 2016)

I just twigged who this young man is, There is no way you need to go immediately to the top of the line in helmets and you can get a good one for a lot less even if the pose factor is paramount as it seems to be.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 May 2016)

Not tried either of the helmets you mentioned but I do have a Kask vertigo and it is the best helmet I have had. I got it when they had the £100 if you trade in an old helmet offer on a couple of years ago and it is very very comfy and very well made I would definitely get another one after this one. I have had both specialized and giro helmets and the Kask just fits so much better.


----------



## russ.will (31 May 2016)

I took the opportunity to try as many helmets as possible at the London Bike Show.

Even during (or should I say especially, as fit is even more critical) my motorbike days, I tended to find that helmets are designed for two basic head types - The narrow of cranium and the wider. I am the latter which meant I had an AGV/Shoei, rather than Arai/Suomi head. I could pretty much pick up any of the former of the right size and get comfortable, whilst the latter always squeezed the area above the ears, unless large enough to be a sloppy fit. I would have loved an Arai Giga, but I'd have been kidding myself.

And so it is with cycle helmets. It was not lost on my wife that the relatively budget Giro* that fitted my head was called the Bishop [helmet] but I found both the Protone and Mojito were like slipping on an old glove, with nary a twist of the fastener to provide a light, secure and even pressure around my noggin.

That said, I can't see the need to immediately drop the best part of two tonne on a bonce potty, but I would say fit is important first and foremost. Try lots and then select the one you like the look of from that crop. Do NOT think that it will settle in and give a bit, because even if that is true in a tiny way, it won't feel like it at the end of a 3 hour plus ride. Just go into lots of shops and try them on. DO NOT buy on-line and rely on returning it to try others, because you won't get round to it.

Russell

*The peak pulls off (as does the velco it fits on) to reveal a perfectly normal road lid.


----------

